# hs55....interlock not working?



## Jeremy102579 (Dec 6, 2010)

Another issue now.....we got the 1984 hs55 i found on craiglist for $130 working well until the other day.

The interlock seems to have stopped working?

I hold down the clutch lever and the auger lever and the auger lever wont lock down for 1 hand control!!

any ideas?


----------



## Jeremy102579 (Dec 6, 2010)

nevermind, it worked today....**** hondas!!


----------



## billy (Feb 11, 2011)

Sounds like you have/had ice buildup on the interlock pawl in the little metalbox on the left handlebar. Shoot a little oil in it and it will go away. Use to happen with my HS50 from time to time.


----------



## Toats MaGoats (Feb 19, 2019)

I personally do NOT like having the auger motion on/locked on once the drive lever is down too. 
Is it possible to disconnect that interlock permanently?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

billy said:


> Sounds like you have/had ice buildup on the interlock pawl in the little metalbox on the left handlebar. Shoot a little oil in it and it will go away. Use to happen with my HS50 from time to time.


a big plus one good buddy ( that's trucker lingo for those that dont habla )


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> a big plus one good buddy ( that's trucker lingo for those that dont habla )



Do truckers still use CB radios? I haven't used one in over 20 years.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Grunt said:


> Do truckers still use CB radios? I haven't used one in over 20 years.


we all had them at ups and had our own channel , esp important going over donner pass in winter


----------

